# Lane Cove Carp Kill August 20th



## Peril

Apparently fisheries NSW and the NPWS are running a carp competition on this date, complete with prizes. Details sketchy for now but it seems it will be lure fishing only. Boats allowed but leccy power only.

Anyone interested in killing a few carp to give the bass a bit of a go? Note that carp must not be returned to the water, alive or dead. Don't know what disposal facilities they'll have.

Anyone know any lure techniques for carp? They are bottom feeders but very cagey - slurp a bait in and spit it out if there seems anything wrong with it. They grow to quite a few kgs and can put up a good fight, or so I'm told. Could be fun.


----------



## FishFinder

Hey there Peril i have caught carp in the Gywider river in NSW on small spinner blades the same you might use for trout or redfin. Strangely enough i still have a small purple sp i used to use on redfin 10 years ago and have caught carp on that also. :shock: :shock: :shock: This may have been all fluke as there is heaps of monster carp in the Gywider. I have read reports of Steve Starling having huge success fly fishing for these unwanted pests. I would think yellow may be a good colour as they have an absolute love for corn kernels. Good luck mate. :wink:


----------



## Davey G

you could always throw in a stick of dynamite and blow the CARP out of them... :shock:


----------



## Davey G

yeah, I know, but I'm full of it...

Carp that is... :roll:


----------



## FishFinder

Well said Davey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Peril

New date, but this event has now been confirmed.

http://www.sydneyangler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1700

I'm going to have a go at this, purely for the chance to fish parts of the Lane Cove River that are normally closed. Carp are also supposed to be powerful fighters.

The prohibition on motors make this an excellent opportunity for an AKFF show of strength.

Note that it is bait and fly only. I suspect the prohibition on lures is to reduce the possibility of targetting the resident bass.


----------



## andybear

You could just say.... if sprung, the wings must have fallen off the sx40 fly 8)
Make sure you have an identical "fly" in your tackle box, with a couple of chicken feathers glued to it.

Cheers all Andybear :wink:


----------



## Peril

You could start here: http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/carpingtips.html


----------



## Flump

Oooooooooooo......what an opportunity. I have fished for carp all my life in lakes in the UK, so I can't be passing this one up. Gotta get the yak ready for this   . Target Launch date set to the 20th August 8) , might have to pull a few sickies, I mean holidays, to get it ready in time. The countdown begins.


----------



## Peril

Wonderful, an expert! Will also be good to see your yak in action.

To pick your brain a bit - I'm thinking of taking a can of corn kernels, a loaf of white bread and some dry dog food. Any other bait you recommend? (Wife won't let me grow gentles!)


----------



## Flump

For carp that are unlikely to have seen much bait before (and knowing theres a healthy duck population) bread will probably be the way to go, with a fine breadcrumb burley. I also reckon that earthworms will be excellent, as tryhard said, or a bunch of maggots (gentles????) if you can find them (anyone?????). Corn kernels and luncheon meat cubes will probably see some action too. If it's warm enough and you can get them feeding on the surface the small dog food mixer biscuits can be deadly as they are less likely to attract the ducks than bread. I also think that the red Stimulate bait might be worth a try as well. I'd rig up with around 4 to 5 kilo line with a size 4 to 8 hook on either a light float rig, paternoster or running sinker depending on depth and just keep moving until you find the fish.

There is alo something called "The Method" which is generally the best way in the UK to catch these smaller carp. Do a search on google.co.uk, but this is probably too much for what should be fairly naive carp.

For flies, I expect that anything reasonably big and bushy tied on a size 4 or 6 hook will probably work, along with the floating bread fly, but I've never fly fished for them before.

From my walks around Lane Cove NP there are some big carp in there and I wouldn't be surprised if 10 to 15 kilo fish are present in the deeper areas, but most that I've seen seem to be around the 1 to 3 kilo mark, along with one really beautiful koi carp around 4 kilos. Shame they all have to be killed.


----------



## Peril

Thanks. All good information. Yes, gentles are maggots.

BTW Flump, if your craft is not ready in time for this event, you are welcome to join me on Peril. Can't have you missing out on this rare opportunity.

Can always use my esky to keep any Koi alive if you have a pond. The law doesn't say you have to kill them, just can't return them to the water.


----------



## RobbieAUS

Can't wait for this one! I've actually actively targetted Carp previously. There are a heap of them in Manly Dam, and they grow to a serious size. Seriously, Carp will make your day if you get one big enough. I've found the trick to catching them is stealth. In the Dam, I've caught the majority of mine within 2 or 3 metres of the bank. Even if you cough loudly, or stamp slightly on the bank, they will shoot away, spooked. I've found floating bread works well in warm weather. Maggots or worms deeper in cold weather. Even though they grow to ten or twelve pounds in the Dam, I'll use six or even four pound line. Did I mention they get spooked easily?

Looking forward to it 
Robbie


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Flump

Red, sounds like thats spawning time, but could be worst fishing time for them as I've tried and failed in similar situations, you can see em but you can't catch em. Pretty spectacular to watch though.

Robbie, I know they apparently live in great numbers in Manly Dam, but I've only seen one on the surface in 6 sessions fishing there and I've never had a bite. Will definately be targeting them on the yak from now on though, if I can stay off the harbour :wink: .

Gatesy, Carp do slow down in winter but I've caught them to 10 pounds after breaking the surface ice on the lake, air tempreture was around -3C at midday and bloody cold, just depends on whether they are hungry or not. There is only a slight flow normally on Lane Cove river, but after the rain of the past few weeks it could be flowing quite well.

Peril, the yak will definately be ready, the deck is on now ready and waiting to be glued, but thanks for the offer. I haven't got a pond yet, that will come after we get our nice new house built, but Koi are definately top of the list as I used to keep them in the UK.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Flump

Red, the pond will be big for a backyard pond when it's dug, at the minute I'm thinking of around 6 metres by 4 metres and up to 1.5 metres deep so Koi up to about 5 kilos should be fine, 12 to 16 would be a bit too ambitious even for me     . Biggest carp I've caught was just over 10 kilos (scales bottomed out :roll: ) but I've seen, hooked and lost bigger fish.

Anyway, been for a quick wander down to Lane Cove NP and took a couple of photo's, didn't see any carp. One is of a dead bass that was beached in the weir but looked fairly fresh, other than the birds had attacked the eyes (Can understand if moderators delete but it was a natural death). This fish was easily over 40 cm in length so there are some biggies in there. The other is a view from the weir. The normally good water clarity was pretty bad due to the recent rain.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## Peril

Details now available here: http://www.sydneyangler.com/forum/showt ... #post16397


----------



## Guy

I can't make it , I have been informed that Dad's taxi will be required to cart daughter to social event.

If I may throw a curve ball into the works - would they consider berkley Gulp as a bait or a lure? I am told the stuff stinks like bait, goes off (dries out) like bait .........

I know AQIS would call it a bait because they impounded less bait like soft plastics , Berkley Power Minnows, when I tried to bring some in, but thats another story.
  :x


----------



## RobbieAUS

From Sydney Angler site:
9. Permitted fishing methods 
All carp must be a caught in a conventional sporting manner. Line fishing only. The corn bait supplied is the preferred bait and bread is discouraged. Lures, worms and flyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s other then those that mimic corn are not permitted as they may target native species such as Bass. Burley in the form of corn and chicken pellets are allowed.

Does this mean corn is the only allowable bait? I'm happy enough with that, as corn is a decent bait for carp, but, like Gatesy, I had been planning on using a little devon.

Still looking forward to this!
Robbie


----------



## Peril

Gatesy - Fisheries won't be there so the only way you can prove you have a licence is hard copy. Get onto fisheries and ask them where it is. They usually arrive pretty quickly.

Guy, thats a shame. We'll see you at another event soon.

As for bait and tactics - I don't know. It looks like they'll be providing corn and discouraging bread and worms. Devon sounds good. I think I'll have some corn, bread and worms with me for bait and berley and work it out on the day. I suspect that it might be worth trying the surface where there is some sun, otherwise the bottom. Maybe Nick can provide some advice here?


----------



## Davey G

corn, breadcrumbs, worms....what are you blokes chasing??...fish or chooks?

does anyone know how many people are expected at this thing? I know that several fishing forums have posted threads about this so I would assume there will be a good turnout. Also, I may be wrong but I have visons of hundreds of people lining the shore and milling about in rowboats and tinnies casting lines over the top of each other... kind of like trying to catch a fish in the middle of Pitt Street..? :x :x

Also, how big is this waterway.. IS there plenty of water or is it a limited area?


----------



## Peril

Dave, yes it looks like it could be a good turnout. I would expect to fish a good deal of the river. No motors are allowed, so people will be in paddlecraft or shore-based. It should be no problem for yakkers to get well clear of the rest. I expect to head up to Deburgh's (sp?) Bridge and try close to there.

BTW, it seems that bread will not be allowed as a bait. However, we're there to catch carp so with a bit of discretion you should have some latitude in bait usage.

Bruce (aka Boppa), the organiser works for NPWS and has been trying to get this up for a few years now. He is a keen fisher and I'm happy to help him out by turning up with a few mates. Don't forget to have a couple of coldies in the car to wash down the FREE bbq.


----------



## Flump

Hi Guys,

It only says that bread is discouraged, I assume that this is due to the large number of ducks. Also worms and lures are banned for fear of attracting Bass, so these two things will really throw a spanner in the works when it comes to bait. I was planning on taking breadcrumbs and creamed corn for burley and fishing bread, worms, corn and luncheon meat for the hook, with cat biscuits and bread crust incase it's warm enough for fishing on the surface. There are also some Berkley Power baits that imitate corn being sold, I think in Complete Angler Sydney, might pop in tomorrow lunch time :wink: . However, with the bans I'll probably take everything except for the worms.

I will probably be anchored up using a 12ft rod and a light waggler float rig such as this







(Ignore the line strengths, I will be upping the BS for carp)

Another great method for carp is the lift method if they are feeding on the bottom









And similar to the lift method is the float ledger rig









For floaters (dog or cat biscuits/bread crust) you need a rig like this (unless you can freeline them of course)









As well as the ball sinker method everyone here uses.

Don't exactly know where I will fish on the day, but there is about 5 to 6 km of fishable river from memory from De Burghs Bridge down stream to 100 metres above the weir near Delhi Road. Most of the carp I've seen have been very close to the bank near the Delhi Road end. There is also heaps of water that just cannot be accessed from the bank due to the terrain (steep cliffs, heavy bush etc).

See ya's on Sunday at Area 25 at 8.30.

PS - What the hell is a Devon?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdVGVy8AAClfgAASUCeAGqWAWoo/7/+gMADa1hE001PREyPSZoajQDEbSBFPU9JhDQAAAAADU9I0Jqek9QaNA00AGhoQy1Q1llTOm2ts/fG80svasu7SETDq5qoieRjST4kxa2fD5Gua+VVDBB3pyAdNxK5XLizuQdCajFR2XJ67XwcBzRHBMHQCgDEXZlAaxwunCBa/eGmVpFXhIFkTjvih470pkKpv3AxIufE95hVDL7XPBGqoeWQLEZAR32kYWAjipLi5obpDyiWqErGiHP5F/1BMG7sozEKJJM/nTF5V7s4MGKQ5NdTMRhHVGhoYXS/i7kinChIaqMrl4A==


----------



## Peril

Flump, thanks for your tips. Will definitely get some creamed corn and bredcrumbs for berley. Thinking of fishing canned corn kernels with some worms in reserve, maybe some luncheon meat.

I can't distinguish Devon from Polish Salami, or from what we called German Sausage when I was a kid


----------



## Davey G

nah, bugger the corn, dog food, cheese, worms and bread..this stuff's what you need! bung one of these on your hook, and you can't miss!

ps. who's a confirmed starter at this.??


----------



## RobbieAUS

I'm a confirmed starter. It'll be good to finally meet up with some of you guys. Hope we all get a few big 'uns. They're a helluva lot of fun 

Seeya there,
Robbie


----------



## Peril

I don't think there will be any problem. As Nick said, there is lots of inaccessible bank along the river and finding fishing spots will be easy.

However, I have a transport problem. My wife doesn't want to drive me there and she needs the car. Looks like I might be fishing land-based.

Fortunately, the second car will be back next week so I'll be in action for Woy Woy.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRskXfcAABPfgAAScIeAAgSAEAo/7/8gIABoRTNCDTQDEeoGh6Qap5Jppo0GgA0BtQgAqvENJTaYqcaQIikb4j3nZSTVQRkEHrXywgilzJg31iCdzIyZrENZAvAUFGQaochHJnF7HmuJODiT4HYRMWPxdyRThQkBskXfcA==


----------



## RobbieAUS

Hey Dave,

If you're not based too far away, I could drop my yak off with a friend that will be with me, and then take the car back to your place and pick up your yak. PM me if you'd like me to organise it.

Talk soon,
Robbie


----------



## Peril

I'm not going to bother with a separate report for this. Water was cold and noone caught anything. Nice day to be out and always good to try something new


----------



## Flump

Dave, totally agree not worth a separate report. I think the water was just too cold, with 11 degrees on the surface. Also suprised by the depths that probably averaged between 5 and 6 metres :shock: . Gave me a good trial out on the yak though, but I'm paying for it this morning, my arms and shoulders are really sore after 3-4 hours paddling  . Nice to meet up with both yourself and Rob (RobbieAUS).


----------



## RobbieAUS

Indeed gents, no need for a seperate report here. Thats the beauty of kayak fishing though. If you were just fishing, it was a crap day. Always nice to have a paddle though. Great to start putting faces to names as well. Nice to meet both Dave and Nick. Dave, I'll see you at Woy Woy! Nick, I know I probably told you this twenty times yesterday, but your kayak looks amazing. Well impressed.

See ya on the water,
Robbie


----------

